# DU Saginaw Bay Banquet



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Saginaw Bay DU Banquet is Friday March 18. Dinner will be held at the K of C Hall State St. Pinconning MI. Tickets are $40 per person and include your dinner by Chef Jim Martini, DU membership and door prize. Come see the largest raffle tables in Northern Michigan. Please order early as we sell out. For more info on this fun event visit http://www.ducks.org/michigan/events/40757/saginaw-bay-dinner or call (989) 876-7341. Hope to see you there!


----------

